# Raw Meat



## deadlift (Feb 20, 2005)

OK, this is my third week into my first cycle...
And lately when I go food shopping,I suddenly get
neanderthal cravings for raw meat. So I tried it,
with lean beef cubes (hmm tasty). Do you think a human body
can process this raw protein easily?
And does anyone else crave raw meat?...
Or have I crossed over to the primordial dark side?


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 20, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> OK, this is my third week into my first cycle...
> And lately when I go food shopping,I suddenly get
> neanderthal cravings for raw meat. So I tried it,
> with lean beef cubes (hmm tasty). Do you think a human body
> ...


i think you have crossed over LOL  raw meat is not good to eat because of to many bacteria that could cause sickness.  although there are some meats that are eaten raw all the time like tartare you are better off cooking it at leats till medium rare.  some states actually ban restaurants from cooking red meat at less then medium cooked.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 20, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> Or have I crossed over to the primordial dark side?



Yeah, where do you live? I'm going to start watching the news for partially eaten people appearing in shallow graves. LOL J/K


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 21, 2005)

Any type of illness, disease, injury, or infection dramatically reduces muscle gains.


----------



## tee (Feb 21, 2005)

raw meat=tape worms. Blah! I guess you could try out for Fear Factor though


----------



## deadlift (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, I found there is such a thing as "The Primal Diet"
where everything is eaten raw...veggies,meat,dairy...
but the founder looks a little creepy. Think I 'll just
stick to sushi and oysters....


----------



## tee (Feb 22, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> Well, I found there is such a thing as "The Primal Diet"
> where everything is eaten raw...veggies,meat,dairy...
> but the founder looks a little creepy. Think I 'll just
> stick to sushi and oysters....




You old guys...like me, would remember the model Carol Alt. She was just a good looking bimbo that had some nice posters of her out there. Now, she's a self proclaimed dietician and she preaches eating that raw food. She has a book out on the subject as well. I guess she needed to do something for the money since she is getting older, but raw food? She'll change her mind when she gets a touch of food poisoning.


----------



## turd ferguson (Mar 3, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> OK, this is my third week into my first cycle...
> And lately when I go food shopping,I suddenly get
> neanderthal cravings for raw meat. So I tried it,
> with lean beef cubes (hmm tasty). Do you think a human body
> ...




with raw beef steaks you have to worry about ecoli on the surface only. Thats why you can still get a steak at medium. With hamburger you have to ccok all the way through because the bacteria can be ground all the way through. 

As for the tape worms I beleive that they exist only in pork, salmonella in chicken.

I also have a friend who after getting really high takes raw hamburger and rolls it in soy sauce and A-1 makes little uncooked meatballs and pops them in his mouth. He says the soy and A-1 kill the bacteria but I dont think its worth testing on yourself.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 3, 2005)

People really do some stupid stuff when they're high.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 3, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> People really do some stupid stuff when they're high.




just getting high is stupid


----------



## stussy (Mar 3, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> just getting high is stupid



i agree


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 3, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> just getting high is stupid




It depends. Nothing gets me higher than walking in a gym, hearing the clang of steel on steel and lifting more than I did last time except maybe putting that tape measure around my arm and it's 1/4 of an inch bigger than last time.


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 3, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> It depends. Nothing gets me higher than walking in a gym, hearing the clang of steel on steel and lifting more than I did last time except maybe putting that tape measure around my arm and it's 1/4 of an inch bigger than last time.



Uh yeah - right.  I think they are talking about using narcotics DR....
j/k bro!


----------



## deadlift (Mar 3, 2005)

well, its been awhile since my first
raw meat craving, but its still there...
and I love it...I've been buying expensive lean
cuts (filet mignon) and I put it through a grinder
add some spice (this always changes,soy is good)
then clump it on a plate make a well on top and drop in
a raw egg...I think this is what got rid rid of my deca dick.


----------



## ronnier38930 (Mar 3, 2005)

I eat all my red meat cooked rare.  I do cook it enough to brown the tops but the meat inside is just as red a pretty.

I also like to get high. I get high 4,5 on occasions 6 times a week. But my high comes from the gym about half way through my workout when my muscles feel like they are going to burst they are so pumped.


----------



## tee (Mar 3, 2005)

turd ferguson said:
			
		

> As for the tape worms I beleive that they exist only in pork, salmonella in chicken.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## deadlift (Mar 3, 2005)

ugh, tapeworm is fuggin nasty...have anyone ever seen a pic?


----------



## tee (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like a shoe lace


----------



## Freejay (Mar 8, 2005)

The old cave man raw meat craving huh?  Just my 2 cents, but I would stay away from raw red meat because your body does have a hard time digesting it.  Who wants a colon all bunged up with old filet.  I too prefer my steaks medium rare.  Beef is not as dangerous as chicken, which can kill you easy if not prepared correctly. :sniper:


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

ahh         huh       thats      pretty      cool       i guess..........cave man style........... id take some worm medician and inspect your freinds you left in the pool, just to make sure they don't have there own freinds that you don't know about........or better yet ask your doc about it.........definatly though no pork or chicken or hamburger........... :sniper:


----------



## Zaven (Jul 31, 2005)

the only raw meat i'll ever eat is a pink taco.........


----------



## Little Man (Jul 31, 2005)

isnt it perfectly safe to eat raw meat from a freshly killed animal?


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 7, 2005)

I think there is nothing wrong with getting high as long as it dosn't interfere with your lifestyle.

some people like getting high, some people like staying high


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Sep 7, 2005)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> I think there is nothing wrong with getting high as long as it dosn't interfere with your lifestyle.
> 
> some people like getting high, some people like staying high




I have never know a person that smokes pot and it doesn't interfere in some way with their lifestyle.  I used to be a BIG pothead + borderline alcoholic, since I have hit it hard with bodybuilding, I don't feel any need to smoke or drink.  I agree with DR on this one, walking into a gym is the only high I need!

Hey wasn't this thread about meat?


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Sep 7, 2005)

I almost forgot, VERY NICE avatar Sesso!


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 7, 2005)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> some people like getting high, some people like staying high


Those are the kind of people we don't want on this board!


----------



## big o (Sep 7, 2005)

He probably eats his old lady when she's on the rag too......Now there's a woman I couldn't steal....


----------



## kell11 (Sep 7, 2005)

sesso said:
			
		

> isnt it perfectly safe to eat raw meat from a freshly killed animal?


animal sacrifice tonight??


----------



## Andrew (Sep 29, 2005)

*me too*



			
				deadlift said:
			
		

> well, its been awhile since my first
> raw meat craving, but its still there...
> and I love it...I've been buying expensive lean
> cuts (filet mignon) and I put it through a grinder
> ...



I like the flavor of raw beef too.  Cooking ruins the taste!  Sauces ruin the taste!  If I only ate my own animals I would eat them rare or raw without a hitch.  But I *DO* worry about parasites.  I think if you like the raw beef, you need to get de-wormed every so often.  Same as your dog, right?


----------



## glass (Mar 8, 2006)

*Raw Meat Taste Great!!!*

Hey "Deadlift", raw meat is !YUMMY! I was raised eating it raw, I think thats why we have teeth for tearing.  But, Andrew is right...  It's good to know where your meat is comming from.  Either your own raised meet or from a local ranch you know well.  So you know the meet and handling procedures are good.  Here is a tasty sandwich recipe I grew up on as a kid on our ranch:
Rye Bread with a little mayo - a think layer of fresh ground (chilled) lean raw beef or buffalo (Buffalo - MMMmmm!!!) little bit of pepper and and sliced WallaWalla sweet onion.


----------

